# Tenon jig - Jet, Rockler, etc...?



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Good afternoon Routies...and Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays...

I am interested in a tenon jig and have run across the Jet 708295 for around $150 (Amazon)...

I also see one sold by Rockler for around $120. The Jet looks sturdier and provides for up to 45* bevel...(don't know that the Rockler doesn't)

Are there others I should consider...? Leigh is out of my league... Opinions on any of them...?

What would you buy if it were for your table saw...? Or maybe, what do you own and like...?

Thank you in advance...Nick


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Can't help with your inquiry Nick but am sure someone will come along and offer advice.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Good afternoon Routies...and Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays...
> 
> I am interested in a tenon jig and have run across the Jet 708295 for around $150 (Amazon)...
> 
> ...


since Leigh is out...
have you considered making your own???


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Nick
Here is old article written by a member on building your own

http://www.routerforums.com/woodworking-articles/28259-yet-another-mortise-jig.html


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Grizzly sells one that is cheaper than the others.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Semipro said:


> Nick
> Here is old article written by a member on building your own
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/woodworking-articles/28259-yet-another-mortise-jig.html



I like that link, John, that looks like I could even build that.

Thanks for posting it.

Herb


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Small, quick and easy tenons, I still do on a router table...

I do a lot of tenos on the panel saw, using a dado blade, wthin the material against the cross-cut fence. Before I got the panel saw, I did a lot of tenons on the Rockwell, using a dado cros-cut sled... So the methodology and technique was about the same as I do now on the panel saw... 

Those are all for single tenons. For heavy work with double tenons, I made my own jigs. One that ran/slid over the rip fence. (That one also doubled as a raised panel jig) The other was one that slid in both miter slots of Rockwell, to suspend and steady the work on end over the table...

Then there is the band saw, by hand, etc. It all depends on what it is at what is going to work out best for it. 

I once looked into buying a jig. I liked the Delta... but I never bought it. It would have worked on the Rockwell, but the panel saw does not have any miter slots... Well, it has large T-Slots in the Slider, but they are not really miter slots. If I had bought it, that now, would have been something gathering dust on a shelf. At the time, it made sense to look into buying one, and I looked seriously at that one. Thing is, there are so many ways to do tenons, and locking into just one... I thought that to be somewhat limited in focus and capabilities.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Nickp said:


> Good afternoon Routies...and Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays...
> 
> I am interested in a tenon jig and have run across the Jet 708295 for around $150 (Amazon)...
> 
> ...


Nick, I had a Delta tablesaw jig at one time,It was on sale for $90 I think and I jumped and bought it. It was cast iron and quite heavy,which is good and had lots of adjustments on it. Once adjusted it made good tenons. But it wasn't as much fun as making them on the table saw with just a combination blade. It was ho-hum boring. and when that happens your mind wanders off on thinking about the next operation and your on auto pilot and you mess up. 

Clamp it in the jig,push it thru the saw, clamp it in the jig push it thru the saw, ....clamp it in the jig.......push it thru the saw........zzz clampit in the saw... push it..thru the jig....zzzzzzzzzz

Herb


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I have the Grizzly version of the TS jig, and have used the Delta. The Grizzly does the job but would prefer to own the Delta as it's a little smoother to me, but the right deal on a used one hasn't happened for me. For stub tenons, i usually just throw a dado stack on the TS, or a rabbet bit on the router table. Full tenons i normally cut on the band saw, and depending on the amount of clean-up needed finish on router table, sander, TS or chisel.

Like Mike, method i use is normally based on the project, the need and sequence of set-up. Like Herb, i've done them one pass at a time on a single blade--like watching paint dry, it would be my last choice to ever do again!!

earl


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Made a couple of router jigs, one adjustable with edge guides, the other works off of piloted rabbet bits (these cutters were special made). Work is held on end and immobile.
Prototype in Taunton's "Working with Routers".
Cut these tenons with up-dated model I use now


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

When I researched buying one, other jigs seemed to be a knock-off of the Jet...

The methodology and technique used with that jig it that the material is held on-end, while you cut around the shoulder. Another is the same, but with a horizontal router...

I described another technique that I feel is easier. I think of doing it on a routhng table using a coping sled, just like when you cut the ends of a rail. The work is laid on it's side, where it is steadier. You cut away the material from underneath it to create the tenon. The you rotate for all four sides.

Using a table saw with that same technique, I use a dado blade and cut the material away from underneath.Making an adjustable sled, that adjust for the width of the blade/dado made those very quick and painless. Just a stop block to gauge where the shoulder should stop.

I've done the same using a miter gauge, but not as steady if the material is large.

Tenons are easy once you start thinking of all the different ways you can do them.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have the Delta setup too. Got it early on, on sale. Nice rig, very sturdy. However, its ratings on Amazon point to shoddy workmanship, mostly bad milling of the base. Looked up a Shop Fox tennoning jig and it had a higher rating and it is on sale for 99 bucks. Here's the link Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Shop Fox D3246 Tenoning Jig. If it isn't great, Amazon is very good about replacements.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> since Leigh is out...
> have you considered making your own???


Yes, Stick...I have but I think (?) I wanted something I could use on different machines - the 12"er and the job-site. I've looked at fence mounted DIY's and sled-looking DIY's. I was also a little concerned with the fence mounted and their fitting on the fence under dry vs humid conditions. I suppose I could make one for each of the saws...that'll fix that...

I liked the idea of the weight on the Jet/Grizzly/ShopFox, etc... and it seemed somewhat safer than a lighter fence-mounted wooden fab (20 to 25 lbs). 

I can see that I shouldn't spend a whole lot of money as I'm sure once I finish making all of about 6-8 chairs it will then collect dust like everyone else's. On the other hand, once I have it I may use it in other projects...door, rails/stiles, bookcases, and on & on...

I'm gonna poke around some more and look at more DIY's...I'm sure one will strike my fancy...

Thanks again...and Merry Christmas...Nick


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Nick, I had a Delta tablesaw jig at one time,It was on sale for $90 I think and I jumped and bought it. It was cast iron and quite heavy,which is good and had lots of adjustments on it. Once adjusted it made good tenons. But it wasn't as much fun as making them on the table saw with just a combination blade. It was ho-hum boring. and when that happens your mind wanders off on thinking about the next operation and your on auto pilot and you mess up.
> 
> Clamp it in the jig,push it thru the saw, clamp it in the jig push it thru the saw, ....clamp it in the jig.......push it thru the saw........zzz clampit in the saw... push it..thru the jig....zzzzzzzzzz
> 
> Herb


What a great point...not that I couldn't use more sleep... 

Last think I need is to have my focus stray away...

Thanks for the reminder...Nick...Merry Christmas...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you all for your comments. Since my original post I've done some more research and still on the fence about make vs buy. Thank you for the suggestion for the bandsaw but concerned about accuracy in final fit against a routered mortise. Likewise for a routered tenon except I think I can control that sizing better. 

I will look at the other brands but they all seem to have the same basic hardware for bevels and angles and hold-down, etc... Although the Jet seems to have the additional adjustment for a wider board...that feature looks good.

And the ShopFox seems to have all the goodies and the weight and, of course, it's much cheaper. I'm hoping it would stand up to the same craftsmanship as the Jet appears to have...wish I could put my hands on them all... (sigh)...

I'm liking the idea of DIY as it will give me the opportunity to see what I would want in a purchased model...it'll give me a winter project and if I don't like what I make I can always make something else with the scraps...

I especially liked the point of enjoying the project and not just hammering through it...it will stay on my mind for a while, I'm sure...

Thank you all again...Merry Christmas...Nick


----------



## denis lock (Oct 26, 2007)

Cutting tenons? Rough them out on a bandsaw, radial arm saw, table saw, whatever. Trim them on a router table. My students consistently make 'piston fit' tenons using this approach. 

Better still use slip tenons (aka loose tenons, splined mortice). Works as well as traditional mortice and tenon in most applications. Every bit as strong.

Denis Lock "Routing with Denis"


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Table Saw, dado cutters and a shoulder plane...
what more do you need...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Nickp said:


> Thank you all for your comments. Since my original post I've done some more research and still on the fence about make vs buy. Thank you for the suggestion for the bandsaw but concerned about accuracy in final fit against a routered mortise. Likewise for a routered tenon except I think I can control that sizing better.
> 
> I will look at the other brands but they all seem to have the same basic hardware for bevels and angles and hold-down, etc... Although the Jet seems to have the additional adjustment for a wider board...that feature looks good.
> 
> ...


Nick the Shop Fox looks like a Delta clone only a little fancier . It would do everything you would want.
Time to consider too how much would you use one. I used mine for a project or two then it sat on the shelf for ever. 
I went to floating tenons. they require only one set up ,the mortising and you can make the tenons yourself in long lengths and just cut them to fit. something to think about.
Also I like to use a sliding dovetail tenon,which can be done on a router table. 

Herb


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Stick/Denis/Herb...I'm thinkin' I'm gettin' it now...

Been reading reviews about the various jigs...none are really pleasing. This one wobbles, that one is sloppy in the track, the other one tilts when you adjust distance and the one that tilts by itself when you take the track washers off...blah, blah, blah... And then there's the "old arn" (Delta 1170/1172)...and, of course, those who have them seem to use them as "backup dust collectors"...CHEEZ...or "been on the shelf since"...

What little I've done so far have been with the band saw and router (as you noted) but with some disappointment in alignment no doubt due to stock thickness. Pure testimony that a planer is in my near future... Ya can't do good work if the wood changes on ya...(not blaming the tools, just recognizing the difference between good and better). 

Sometimes it's good to be reminded it's the time spent with the project that makes it rewarding more so than the finished item. I've got a good jig I made that I entered into the contest for making mortises...loose tenons and splines will be my first choice for a while...

This forum is powerful...the members are awesome...saved me many disappointments and money. This is no exception...

Thanks again...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

MAFoElffen said:


> When I researched buying one, other jigs seemed to be a knock-off of the Jet...
> 
> The methodology and technique used with that jig it that the material is held on-end, while you cut around the shoulder. Another is the same, but with a horizontal router...
> 
> ...


Thank you, Mike...I appreciate the description of the techniques you use...it's tough (sometimes) remembering to keep it simple...with all you guys reminding me, it's getting easier... 

Nick


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you have a TS???
Shoulder plane...
dado cutters...
have you seen the pdf on splines???

FWIW..
once you said Leigh was out of the equation... the best took a back seat...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> Table Saw, dado cutters and a shoulder plane...
> what more do you need...


...a cold one after all the reading I've done today...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> you have a TS???
> Shoulder plane...
> dado cutters...
> have you seen the pdf on splines???
> ...


I have...if I'm not mistaken you've posted the PDF's before in response to M&T posts...neat...especially sticking the wedges in the end of the tenon...and a different one that had even more detail...

Your PDF's are spot on...always enjoy reading them...

Thanks again, Nick


----------

